

Show HN: Store stuff you should remember about your bf/gf - josephmosby
http://swjxn-team.appspot.com/

======
ggchappell
Well, I'm all for minimalism, but this is a bit much. Am I supposed to click
on my gender, or the gender of the person to remember? If I'm going to give
you info about myself (my name, at least for starters), then what are you
going to give me in return? Am I posting publicly available info, semi-public
(friends, advertisers, etc.), or is it just for me?

I don't know about other people, but I need answers to these, or else a
pathway that doesn't ask for info, before I think it's worth my time to
proceed further.

P.S. I hate to be so negative. Good luck. :-)

